# Thanksgiving



## red neck richie (Nov 22, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving. Just want to wish you and yours a 
Happy Thanksgiving. I pray that you take the time to be thankful for the blessings in your life. And tell the people that mean the most to you how much they mean to you. Btw bullet did you breast out those turkeys you shot in the spring?


----------



## bullethead (Nov 22, 2017)

Happy Thankgiving to you and your family Richie.

Yes on the turkeys. Breast and thighs.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 22, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I have a lot to be thankful for. Every year as I get older my thanks has slowly changed from physical things to things like health, family, etc.
In fact I'm near the age where I should start getting rid of stuff instead of acquiring more.

Man, what I wouldn't give for better eyesight although I'm thankful for what vision I do have. My Dad's 95 and still alive. I'm thankful for that. I still have my wife and kids, Mom and all my siblings.

Happy Thanksgiving!

Why me Lord?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Nov 22, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone and their families as well. I hope everyone enjoys the day however they like.


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 22, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> I have a lot to be thankful for.
> 
> My Dad's 95 and still alive. I'm thankful for that. I still have my wife and kids, Mom and all my siblings.



Yes Sir! That's plenty to be thankful for!! Sadly, a lot of folks can't say that today.


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving to ALL of you and your families!
I am thankful that I still have both parents alive and will be eating Mom's raviolis with Italian sausage & meatballs.
After a nap, start in on the turkey & dressing!


----------



## bullethead (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks to you all and have a safe and Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 23, 2017)

WaltL1 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to ALL of you and your families!
> I am thankful that I still have both parents alive and will be eating Mom's raviolis with Italian sausage & meatballs.
> After a nap, start in on the turkey & dressing!



Wow! My mom's ravioli was always Chef Boyardee.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours Richie.


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 23, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> Wow! My mom's ravioli was always Chef Boyardee.


My mom is 100% Sicilian. Chef Boyardee isn't allowed within a mile of her house


----------



## hummerpoo (Nov 23, 2017)

WaltL1 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to ALL of you and your families!
> I am thankful that I still have both parents alive and will be eating Mom's raviolis with Italian sausage & meatballs.
> After a nap, start in on the turkey & dressing!


I don't know where "right here" is, but if I foresee being in the area I will be trying to wrangle an invitation to a meal.  As far as I know, I don't have a drop of Italian blood in my system, but I never pass on *real* Italian sausage in any form.


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 23, 2017)

hummerpoo said:


> I don't know where "right here" is, but if I foresee being in the area I will be trying to wrangle an invitation to a meal.  As far as I know, I don't have a drop of Italian blood in my system, but I never pass on *real* Italian sausage in any form.


You wouldn't have to "wrangle" an invitation. All you would have to do is say "I'm hungry" within my mother's earshot and she would feed you enough Italian food that garlic would be seeping out your pores 

One of the memories I treasure the most is being with my grandfather down in his basement where he did all his jarring/canning etc. and watching him making Italian sausage on his old hand crank sausage grinder. He grew all his own spices for it in the garden too.
He couldn't read or write but he could make serious Italian sausage.


----------



## hummerpoo (Nov 24, 2017)

WaltL1 said:


> You wouldn't have to "wrangle" an invitation. All you would have to do is say "I'm hungry" within my mother's earshot and she would feed you enough Italian food that garlic would be seeping out your pores
> 
> One of the memories I treasure the most is being with my grandfather down in his basement where he did all his jarring/canning etc. and watching him making Italian sausage on his old hand crank sausage grinder. He grew all his own spices for it in the garden too.
> He couldn't read or write but he could make serious Italian sausage.



You have shaken loose some old memories, Walt.  On the day following the butchering, Dad would get out the grinder, which he had mounted on a 2x8, then he would jack up one rear wheel on the pickup, block the grinder up to the proper level with some sticks from the wood pile, and tie the grinder handle to the wheel with a short length of 3/8" rope.  With a 4-speed transmission and a manual throttle on the dash he had variable speed control to match any of the modern technology.  Then it was into the kitchen where Mom did the cooking and canning (I can smell the aroma at this moment). Although not Italian style (but similarly spicy), the recipe they used is, to this day, that to which I compare all breakfast sausage, and none has made the grade.


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 28, 2017)

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. Spent mine with my new family and some wonderful friends.


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 28, 2017)

hummerpoo said:


> You have shaken loose some old memories, Walt.  On the day following the butchering, Dad would get out the grinder, which he had mounted on a 2x8, then he would jack up one rear wheel on the pickup, block the grinder up to the proper level with some sticks from the wood pile, and tie the grinder handle to the wheel with a short length of 3/8" rope.  With a 4-speed transmission and a manual throttle on the dash he had variable speed control to match any of the modern technology.  Then it was into the kitchen where Mom did the cooking and canning (I can smell the aroma at this moment). Although not Italian style (but similarly spicy), the recipe they used is, to this day, that to which I compare all breakfast sausage, and none has made the grade.


Your Dad was way ahead of his time  Ingenious!


> (I can smell the aroma at this moment).


I know exactly what you mean. Its really interesting how memories and smells are connected.


> and none has made the grade.


And none ever will.


----------

